# Huskys



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Was able to bust out some erie cranks amid wrestling a 2 and 4 year old. Was a little rusty but the fish wont know.


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

nice looking baits


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Beautiful! Those have lake Erie walleye written all over them. Nice job on those.


----------

